# Exchanging UK Driving Licence



## Lanula (Jan 3, 2011)

I want to exchange my UK driving licence for a Spanish. 

One of the things I need to give is "a sworn written statement that my licence hasn’t been suspended and that I don’t own another driving licence in another country (other than the one I wish to change!);

I have not been suspended but I hold a non-EU driving licence as well as my UK licence. I guess I need to write them about this and give them all of the driving licences I currently hold.

or is the procedure any different ?

I will be pleased if anybody with relevant information or experience enlightens me.

Thanks.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Lanula said:


> I want to exchange my UK driving licence for a Spanish.
> 
> One of the things I need to give is "a sworn written statement that my licence hasn’t been suspended and that I don’t own another driving licence in another country (other than the one I wish to change!);
> 
> ...


I don't think that would count. Apparently EC law states that a person can't be in possession of two Ec licences ( even if ,like my brother, you have paid for, taken & passed the relevant tests in each country ! ) & as is required to exchange one for another. How you can " not " hold the others when you've legally obtained them is quite a mystery ! I personally , as it's non EU , wouldn't even bother about telling them as they can't make you give it up as it is from a non-EU country & you are quite entitled to hold it.

If you used a gestoria to do the job for you He'd fill it all in ticking 'no' for that & just get you to sign it, & you'd be none the wiser.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> I don't think that would count. Apparently EC law states that a person can't be in possession of two Ec licences ( even if ,like my brother, you have paid for, taken & passed the relevant tests in each country ! ) & as is required to exchange one for another. How you can " not " hold the others when you've legally obtained them is quite a mystery ! I personally , as it's non EU , wouldn't even bother about telling them as they can't make you give it up as it is from a non-EU country & you are quite entitled to hold it.


Agree with Gus.

I used to be in the driving profession in the UK. Many people came over from outside the EU and had to take the test to get a UK licence. None of them had to surrender their non EU licence. Why should they? that gave them the right to drive in their home country where that had gone through the process of learning to drive and obtaining a licence. An EU licence can be used and exchanged all over europe so I dont think you will need to loose it.

Whether to tell them, i dont know... it might just confuse issues but what the law is I dont know so cant advise!


----------



## Lanula (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies. I am going to ask a Gastor to apply on behalf of me so I guess he/she will advice on this and I will post here. I personally would like to keep my Non-EU licence just because if I go there for any reason I would not need to go through the process of exchanging licences again.

However the Spanish rule makes sense because I believe they try to stop people driving on their second licence if their Spanish one is taken from them as a result of an endorsement or drink/driving etc.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Lanula said:


> Thank you both for your replies. I am going to ask a Gastor to apply on behalf of me so I guess he/she will advice on this and I will post here. I personally would like to keep my Non-EU licence just because if I go there for any reason I would not need to go through the process of exchanging licences again.
> 
> However the Spanish rule makes sense because I believe they try to stop people driving on their second licence if their Spanish one is taken from them as a result of an endorsement or drink/driving etc.


If you go to the UK with, for example a USA licence you can get an international permit and drive for one year. After this is i invalid in the Uk and you have to take the UK test.

Nevertheless you still retain your US licence and can use it when you return there (subject to US rules, renewals etc). I really think the same would apply here


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Lanula said:


> Thank you both for your replies. I am going to ask a Gastor to apply on behalf of me so I guess he/she will advice on this and I will post here. I personally would like to keep my Non-EU licence just because if I go there for any reason I would not need to go through the process of exchanging licences again.
> 
> However the Spanish rule makes sense because I believe they try to stop people driving on their second licence if their Spanish one is taken from them as a result of an endorsement or drink/driving etc.


yes I agree with that but unfortunately there is nothing to stop you being banned from driving in spain ( or any other ec country ) yet being able to go to any other ec country & drive , legally, as they haven't sorted out any reciprocal agreements yet !


----------



## DUNCANEDAVIES (Jun 10, 2013)

*Query on multiple licences*



gus-lopez said:


> I don't think that would count. Apparently EC law states that a person can't be in possession of two Ec licences ( even if ,like my brother, you have paid for, taken & passed the relevant tests in each country ! ) & as is required to exchange one for another. How you can " not " hold the others when you've legally obtained them is quite a mystery ! I personally , as it's non EU , wouldn't even bother about telling them as they can't make you give it up as it is from a non-EU country & you are quite entitled to hold it.
> 
> If you used a gestoria to do the job for you He'd fill it all in ticking 'no' for that & just get you to sign it, & you'd be none the wiser.


I have just replaced my UK driving licence with a Spanish one, only to find out it only allows me to drive B and BE, Where as my UK licence allows me to drive B,BE,CI,C1E,DI and D1E. On enquiring I have been told Spain only issues a licence for one category of vehicle, for any others you have to take a separate test. As I sometimes drive a van only in UK this is ridiculous, surely DVLC can issue me a licence for only CI and DI which is not therefor duplicating the Spanish one.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DUNCANEDAVIES said:


> I have just replaced my UK driving licence with a Spanish one, only to find out it only allows me to drive B and BE, Where as my UK licence allows me to drive B,BE,CI,C1E,DI and D1E. On enquiring I have been told Spain only issues a licence for one category of vehicle, for any others you have to take a separate test. As I sometimes drive a van only in UK this is ridiculous, surely DVLC can issue me a licence for only CI and DI which is not therefor duplicating the Spanish one.


This is NOT true.

When I exchanged my licence (and after they got it wrong the first time), I was given multiple classes.

AM, A1, A2, A, B, C1, BE, C1E, btp


----------



## DUNCANEDAVIES (Jun 10, 2013)

Very interesting, it was my gestoria that told me the information, I will keep you informed.


----------

